# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My unbiased RAD-140 solo run log + review

## HopsandNugs

Alright, guys..I created this account with the intention of writing completely UNBIASED logs of various SARM cycles. If you are like me, and have a lick of smarts, you can tell that alot of reviews and logs are blowing off the charts on the bullshit meter. While I am sure that many are valid, many are also slick advertising projects, because where there is money to made there are lies to be told. In my case however, I'm just some dude who loves training, and has been looking at SARMs for over a year. I finally ordered my first, RAD-140, from a top rated company listed on a site that allows users to review and rate various vendors. THE top vendor I might add.. The RAD is going to be supplied in 15mg caps(I also ordered some Tadalafil caps as well). From what I've read, after a month a nasty lethargy washes over a RAD user, and my guess this may be due to a shutdown. So, as it stands, the plan is to run the cycle quick(4 weeks) and hard(15mg/day). Ideally, I will be able to do reviews like this for the other avavailable SARMS in the future. Aside from blatent bias, andother huge issue with most SARM logs is all the uncontrolled variables! 90% of the logs out there extolling or naysaying any given SARM come from guys who are running AAS, on TRT, in PCT, or running a smogasboard of various research chems all at once. This completely negates the validity of the log because who knows what the fuck is doing what..

So in my case, the only chemical being taken will be the RAD-140. That being said, if it gets a bit icky I will start taking HCGenerate(I can here the naysayers now, but it works well for me) before the cycle has ended, instead of immeadiately after, as planned. I may order some nolva or HCG as well if I feel this shit is doing a number to my HTPA, but at that point the RAD would be discontinued and the log would for all intents and purposes be done as well..I have a job and a family and that comes first over gettin swole.

More disclosures. I have never used any AAS. Actually one time, 4 years ago I took a single shot of Equipoise , not knowing anything about anything and that was it. I do however use Nolvadren and HCGenerate regularly, to good effect. I am currently to broke to afford precycle bloods. I've only had my free test measured once, and it was almost a year ago to the date for a study..I came in the 50th percentile, meaning half had higher and half lower test than I. So from that we can deduce that I am a fairly normal thirty year old male. I am however, on a daily medication that is known to lower testosterone production, and it may be my age, or the meds, but my libido has dropped quite significantly in the three years I've been on it..But my energy levels are great, my mood has been great..Actually I feel the best I've ever felt, so IDK.

K, training history: I have lifted for about 8 years...the first 6 I took it very seriously, and at my peak a solid 200pounds at 12% body fat..Then life showed up in many ways and I started going less often and less hard, culminating with all but quitting by last spring. More life showed up and I started taking it real seriosuly again but some damage had been done..I'm now 195 but sitting at 20% instead of 12..So I lost lean and gained fat. This is evident by a pretty dramatic reduction in strength. However, it was a hiccup and I am going to come back all the better..My body is adapting very quick, like it remembers.

As for the log, I'm not going to lay out all the exercises I'm doing and how much...I am doing Jim Stoppanis shortcut to size, and I am following it to a T. I am two weeks in, drug free, and my body is responding great as it is. I am not tracking calories, but rather eating 3 squeaky clean meals a day plus two protein shakes, and on my off days eating whatever I want. The goal here is to get back into fighting shape..After the program, I will seriosuly dial in my diet, but I've found small goals lead to bigger ones..What else..I am in great shape otherwise..I dont own a car so I bike to and from work(5miles everyday), and I work 10 hour shifts on my feet. I do yoga twice a week. I still am fitter than 90% of the people I know..So unless otherwise stated, you can assume I am doing a pretty high volume, microcycle based weight program 5x per week, roughly 40min of solid state cardio per day, some flexibility work on the side and a moderately clean diet that is probably a calorie surplus, but not by much.

So there you have it. The RAD-140 arrives tommorrow or friday and I will begin immeadiately. If it turns out to be bunk Im gonna be pissed.

Cheers.

----------


## HopsandNugs

Day 1: 15mg at 11pm last night, and 15mg at 11am this morning..The idea is to preload for a few days..Mood is weird, quite irratable and kind of "flat" feeling..I think this is from other stuff and not the RAD.

Day 2: I recognize that it is very early to be writing down subjective effects..However, being experimental as it is, I feel as though it is appropriate, and regardless of why effects are being noticed. It should be noted that 30mg Tadalafil was taken last night(same source, to excellent effect me and the mrs's I might add) and that could account for some of this..Also, from henceforth, I think I will log my results into the four spheres that one can typically see PED effects, mental(of which I include emotions), somatic(what most call side effects, good and bad), performance(strength/endurance or lack), and finally aesthetic(what you see in the mirror). Onward:

Today I dosed 15mg at appr 11am and another 15mg at 11pm. I'm conflicted whether to run 15 or 30mg a day, but yesterday and today I took 30 because of the idea of frontloading.

Effects:

Mental: For the first 4 or five hours of the day, I was met with a good dose of anxiety, and a sort of restlessness in my own skin..sort of jittery..It should be noted that I've wrestled with anxiety my whole life but have been in a good spot as of recently. The afternoon gave way to an overall good mood, feeling cheerful and excited to lift tommorrow. Appetite good(as I will describe in a bit) and me and the gal had a good romp in the sheets to cap the night..but regardless of that I felt a stronger twinge of horniness than I have for the last month..RAD or Tadalafil, only time will tell. Also, I'm better rested but I'm still feeling a bit quicker to anger than I have been. If these mental effects are indeed from the Testolone, then the onset is amazingly quick. As the day draws to an end I, feeling chatty and good.

Somatic - Random hot flashes a couple times today..At one point I got chills as well. Tuesdays(and Sundays, my off days) I am allowing myself to do whatever I want dietary wise. And boy did I..Just between the hours of 6-10pm I probably consumed a solid 3,000 calories in homemmade grassfed burgers, potatoes, ice cream, and beer(yes I know alcohol is counter productive to my goals, its a once a week at most thing). Took a nap at the laundromat and woke up sober. The expected bloated feeling is present, but it is met with a strong pump in my chest, back, and arms..Something I havent had from ingesting alot of carbs since I was younger. Could be the TADA working though. Also, a seemingly unquenchable thirst, prob secondary from the insulin rush from all that eating. A bit drowsy the whole day, but in a sleepy way, not a lethargic/heavy way. Blood pressure "feels high"(I can just tell nowadays) but that is almost certainly from the desecration I just did to my body. Pulse low however.

Performance: Sundays are a rest day for lifting, but I usually due a yoga class to sort of workout the kinks from the workweek..Missed today to finish the football game and see the dumb Blair Witch movie. However, I can feel that today wouldve been a good day in the gym.

Mirror...I'm looking soft and watery, pretty common on cheat days, but I woke up like that..it usually takes a couple meals to get there(I suspect I'm a high aromatizer as one carb heavy meal can strongly reduce my dryness.) So noting special.

Again, this early in, it's hard to say whats the Tadalafil, what RAD, and what is just how things are..For all I know this RAD is bunk. But my hopes are high because the other product turned out to be amazing. I will never get boner meds from anywhere else..One of these capsules(I have 40) gave me the same effects as like 1/4 of a bottle of my last source, and a tenth of a bottle of my source before that.

----------


## boisebeast

I'll be following the log. A couple of things that would help improve it:
1) Before/after pics of your physique
2) Bloodwork pre/post cycle (this is the big one people look for in logs)

Best of luck to you

----------


## InternalFire

welcome to the forum,

I will keep my eye on this out of curiosity

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I think this thread smells a bit fishy..

----------


## HopsandNugs

> I think this thread smells a bit fishy..


Wel it's not..I'm not Dylan Gemelli or any other sheister trying to make a buck off lying to people and I personally dont give a fuck if this stuff doesnt work..the point of all this is to essentially log my own research because its so hard to tell who is "sponsored" and who isnt. I will tell you it doesnt work and tell everyone not to buy it..Iwill go ahead and delete my source like comments just so there is complete anonimity of where I got it from.. But I understand your paranoia..the lack of transparency on most of these logs and the fact that so many people are using them to essentially con people out of their money in this psuedo-guerilla ad campaign full of lies is quite fucked if you ask me.

However, SIlabolin, reading your logs is one of the reasons why I chose the chemical in the first place..and why I chose this board...because it seems to be more legit then some of those other boards out there that it is painfully obvious there is an ulterior motive going on.

Prebloods unfortunately just arent gonna happen..I dont have the money..I'm hoping for post bloods..Since I havent ran AAS before and my last test put me with an average test level, the best I can do is assume I'm starting somewhere between 300-800..

Pics I will work on after work today...



The actual RAD-140 is a kind of off greenish color..Anybody run into this?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> The actual RAD-140 is a kind of off greenish color..Anybody run into this?


Ive run Rad severel times. Its a very interesting drug. Maybe it allows you to run osta or lgd without test. It worked very well for me 2-3 weeks, but when i added superdrol to the stack, it seemed Rad became too weak and i started to feel low test sensations.
Never run it as a standalone and it didnt make my external test work better.

So...yeah...i just wondered, first post, yet a long, wellwritten detailed post with a pointer to a site.
Yeah, i think if u deleted the sitecommercial it would make your post more legit.

On the other hand. It so much fake out there and when i did my drugblogs i really thought it would be helpful to show the reader which one i was using from.
I could brag mk677 all day but thats only if you got it from a legit source. And not the mk from Dyllans site. Ive tried that one and I felt nothing.
But...i had some hundreds of posts before a did my first drugblog:-)

----------


## HopsandNugs

Yeah, I have been playing around with running a standalone SARM for quite some time, and have been reading logs and logs...and so I figured, screw it, I'll create an account and log mine...There is a part of me that thinks this is probably all just a process that is going to end with me taking the full plunge into a true hormone cycle..

I'm not scared of needles, and I have no moral objection to using PEDs, because at the end of the day, a persons body is their own and it is no one elses buisiness what is done with it.. I think what is holding me back from doing something like a 500mg/wk Sust cycle is the fear of throwing my balls outta wack bad..Or that being on cycle is so good, that I wont want to come off, or that lifting will suck without, etc...But mainly I'm scared of messing with my natural hormonal system too much. I still entertain the idea though...

I deleted my point to a source..If your smart and want to do SARMS right, youll figure it out like the rest of us..I still have yet to know if my source is legit, only time will tell.



Ok, day 3:


Really nothing worth reporting...I've been in a great mood all day..But for the most part, I feel no different than any other given good day...With a one exception.. I feel like I am triggered to anger or irratiblility easily...or I should say, more easily than normal..I got called into work early today, much to my frustration and I was forced to miss the gym..I am very eager to get in and lift. Energy levels are high, but not abnormally so... Other than that, today could easily be any other day in the life...Which is logical..Im 72 hours in..

So, should I run 15 or 30mg a day? I kinda want to go all out at 30, but if there is gonna be supression, which many claim there is, then 30 is definitely asking for it..I may just plan on 2 weeks of nolva or clomid +an herbal test booster after this is all said and done..It can't hurt right? Or maybe it can fuck with e2 levels when they should be left alone.. Thoughts?


Tommorrows regimine(I wont always post my workouts, but just so you have an idea):


Flat Bench: 4x6-8
Incline Bench: 4x8
Dbell Flies:3x8
Cable Crossover: 3x8

Tricep Pressdown superset with
Tricep Overhead Extension: 3x8

Skullcrushers: 3x8

Seated Calf Raises: 100 total

----------


## HopsandNugs

Day 4:

Today is exciting because I finally got into the gym and effects are beginning to make themselves apparent..I would say that the things I am about describe could still clinically be a placebo, but I'm thinking this stuff is going to turn out to be real..15mg taken at 10am and another 15mg taken at 10pm..One thing that is beginning to seem apparent is that wthin 2 hours of dosing I "feel" the RAD significantly more than say 8 or 10 hours later...However, this may level out as the drug builds up in the blood stream..I also realise that 30mg is a pretty big daily amount, and as far as logs go I may be wading thru uncharted territory somewhat. Alrighty here we go -

Mirror: I chose this one first because its the one that I have nothing to report. In fact, I look pretty watery/flabby...However, about two hours after I dose I seem to dry up a bit for an hour or two..but only in a way I noticed. I've learned from close to a decade of training/dieting that I am pretty high aromatizing and anything much over 100grams of carbs(75 really) lends me to hold quite a bit of water..Its nothing for my weight to flucuate 5-8 pounds over the span of a week...Considering this, and as I am currently sitting at a pretty high bf%,(20ish%) it will probably take some time to see any dramatatic effects to the naked eye, if they happen at all!

Mental: Occasionally I get little bursts of anxiety. But other than that I am my normal chatty, happy, self. I am feeling more confident today than I have in quite some time. For instance, I resumed a confrontation with someone without worry, when just last week the subject brought me worry. It felt totally natural to call my friend out on some BS hes been doing, where as last week I kind of beat around the issue...I'm still experiencing an ease to tip over to irritability or anger, mainly in the first few hours of the day...Today at the store I had this surge of feeling as though everyone was moving too slow and getting in my way and I could feel anger rising..This happens occasionally, but it seems to be a bit more frequent and a bit more intense in the last four days..it truely is the very first effect I noticed. But the one effect that makes me think this stuff is active...My libido magically cranked from like a 3 to a 7 today! As I said above, the stupid medication I take daily really has diminished my natty libido over three years...Sometimes a month will go by where I'll look at hot girls and know that they should create a "spark" but nothings there..In the case of sex or porn sometimes I feel like I'm going thru the motions..then itll reappear for a few weeks only to disappear..So the fact that all of the sudden I've turned the wolf eye back on all the does running around the gym is pretty significant to me! Maybe I wont even need this Tadalafil! I'm not at the level I was 10 years ago, but today is the first time in perhaps a month that I've felt a strong sexual desire..Again, my expectations of the RAD to work could be just as easily causing this..But I am actually afraid of shutdown and a complete loss of libido, so I dont think its that either. What else mentally.. I just feel strong..Like I could easily go back to the gym for a second round today..

Somatic: Not a whole lot..I got hot af at my buds house, but thats because it was hot af at his house. There seems to be a good pump with stuff at the gym, or in my legs while I'm biking..today at the gym I had a nice pump after the first couple sets..It's not like a carb-pump, which to me feels like the muscle is a balloon being over inflated and increases in size..The pumps I experienced today felt more like the muscle tighening and getting harder and denser the more I used it...By the time I got home the pump had left...So no permapump, not yet at least.

Prerformance: Saved this one for last because its the most exciting..Off the rip, I went into the gym, took last weeks 7 rep max(true failure at 7) and promptly lifted it ten times. I ended up hitting my 8rep max after I added an additional ten pounds to last weeks 7rm. For all the other exercises I did I probably added 10% in weight across the board. If this is an indicator of the future, it's looking like this stuff is going to shine in the strength department. I was taken aback by how much lighter last weeks weights felt to me today! Also, great stamina, when it was time to leave I felt like I could easily keep going. But I had commitments..I hit the gym at 1pm and its now 1am and DOMs has alreadyt began to set in in my chest and triceps! Also my left shoulder has a tendency to act up and sometimes it leads me to quit a chest workout early..I had no problems today...towards the end, my rotator cuff reminded me to be careful, but no pain or problems today...And on the bench and incline I was bringing the elbows way past paralell, stopping with the bar a half inch over my sternum..


So there it is..Early indicators of the RAD-140 doing what it is supposed to..I am excited to see where I'm at a week from today..

I will log developments as the arise, but for the sake of not becoming overly redundant I may report back every few days..Unless you guys think it will be better to be that thorough that I have 30 entries for 30 days. I'm not sure about posting pictures, I have quite alot of identifiable tattoos including a huge rocker across my stomach..I'll think on it, but I definitely want to get bloddwork done on week four to see how supressed I am.

----------


## HopsandNugs

God in retrospect I'm not writing a log, I'm writing a damn book!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Yeah, I have been playing around with running a standalone SARM for quite some time, and have been reading logs and logs...and so I figured, screw it, I'll create an account and log mine...There is a part of me that thinks this is probably all just a process that is going to end with me taking the full plunge into a true hormone cycle..
> 
> I'm not scared of needles, and I have no moral objection to using PEDs, because at the end of the day, a persons body is their own and it is no one elses buisiness what is done with it.. I think what is holding me back from doing something like a 500mg/wk Sust cycle is the fear of throwing my balls outta wack bad..Or that being on cycle is so good, that I wont want to come off, or that lifting will suck without, etc...But mainly I'm scared of messing with my natural hormonal system too much. I still entertain the idea though...
> 
> I deleted my point to a source..If your smart and want to do SARMS right, youll figure it out like the rest of us..I still have yet to know if my source is legit, only time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, day 3:
> ...


Ofcourse its supressive but the beauty of Rad is that its supposed to make you feel weel even if you have low testo.
You dont have to worry about e2. Rad isnt test and it doesnt convert to e2. I would fear low e2 more, due to low test. (low test = low e2)
If u can afford it, go up to 30..but start the first 2-3 weeks with 15 mg.

----------


## Hrgaland

It's almost a year now after your last input. I would like to know how it(you) ends

----------


## Tprjetta23

Liquid form kicks ass. My buddy has a chemist in NY who makes it. It's legit. I ran it for 10 weeks.
Week 1-2- 20mg
Week 3-25 mg
Week 4-10- 30mg
Made all types of gains. 
My bench went up the most. Went from 205- for 2 to 205-10. 
Deads- 405-5 to 435-5
Squats- 255-5 to 285-6.

Didn't have any noticable side effects. Was recommended to do a mini pct. Did it for 4 weeks. Now I'm taking a month off most supps and getting rad140 again and maybe stack it with something will see

----------


## colinm822

> Day 4:
> 
> Today is exciting because I finally got into the gym and effects are beginning to make themselves apparent..I would say that the things I am about describe could still clinically be a placebo, but I'm thinking this stuff is going to turn out to be real..15mg taken at 10am and another 15mg taken at 10pm..One thing that is beginning to seem apparent is that wthin 2 hours of dosing I "feel" the RAD significantly more than say 8 or 10 hours later...However, this may level out as the drug builds up in the blood stream..I also realise that 30mg is a pretty big daily amount, and as far as logs go I may be wading thru uncharted territory somewhat. Alrighty here we go -
> 
> Mirror: I chose this one first because its the one that I have nothing to report. In fact, I look pretty watery/flabby...However, about two hours after I dose I seem to dry up a bit for an hour or two..but only in a way I noticed. I've learned from close to a decade of training/dieting that I am pretty high aromatizing and anything much over 100grams of carbs(75 really) lends me to hold quite a bit of water..Its nothing for my weight to flucuate 5-8 pounds over the span of a week...Considering this, and as I am currently sitting at a pretty high bf%,(20ish%) it will probably take some time to see any dramatatic effects to the naked eye, if they happen at all!
> 
> Mental: Occasionally I get little bursts of anxiety. But other than that I am my normal chatty, happy, self. I am feeling more confident today than I have in quite some time. For instance, I resumed a confrontation with someone without worry, when just last week the subject brought me worry. It felt totally natural to call my friend out on some BS hes been doing, where as last week I kind of beat around the issue...I'm still experiencing an ease to tip over to irritability or anger, mainly in the first few hours of the day...Today at the store I had this surge of feeling as though everyone was moving too slow and getting in my way and I could feel anger rising..This happens occasionally, but it seems to be a bit more frequent and a bit more intense in the last four days..it truely is the very first effect I noticed. But the one effect that makes me think this stuff is active...My libido magically cranked from like a 3 to a 7 today! As I said above, the stupid medication I take daily really has diminished my natty libido over three years...Sometimes a month will go by where I'll look at hot girls and know that they should create a "spark" but nothings there..In the case of sex or porn sometimes I feel like I'm going thru the motions..then itll reappear for a few weeks only to disappear..So the fact that all of the sudden I've turned the wolf eye back on all the does running around the gym is pretty significant to me! Maybe I wont even need this Tadalafil! I'm not at the level I was 10 years ago, but today is the first time in perhaps a month that I've felt a strong sexual desire..Again, my expectations of the RAD to work could be just as easily causing this..But I am actually afraid of shutdown and a complete loss of libido, so I dont think its that either. What else mentally.. I just feel strong..Like I could easily go back to the gym for a second round today..
> 
> Somatic: Not a whole lot..I got hot af at my buds house, but thats because it was hot af at his house. There seems to be a good pump with stuff at the gym, or in my legs while I'm biking..today at the gym I had a nice pump after the first couple sets..It's not like a carb-pump, which to me feels like the muscle is a balloon being over inflated and increases in size..The pumps I experienced today felt more like the muscle tighening and getting harder and denser the more I used it...By the time I got home the pump had left...So no permapump, not yet at least.
> ...


Interested in finding out how that cycle went. 2 years later. Bummed how you just stopped posting.

----------

